
Hundreds More Artists Whose Tapes Were Destroyed in the UMG Fire - Anechoic
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/06/25/magazine/universal-music-fire-bands-list-umg.html
======
jumelles
This is a follow-up to an article that was previously discussed here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20154327](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20154327)

